# dedicated fixtures



## Julie5141 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, does have anyone have any suggestions on the best way to make a dedicated fixture board for cutting small pieces (4x4) of 1/4" masonite?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This works for me 
Rip the stock to 4" wide and then take it to the chop saw and clamp a stop block in place and cut off the board to 4" long parts 

==



Julie5141 said:


> Hello, does have anyone have any suggestions on the best way to make a dedicated fixture board for cutting small pieces (4x4) of 1/4" masonite?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Julie5141, I think another name for Masonite is MDF. I am in Georgia and those names tend to get used interchangably here. If this the case (and possibly even if not) you can just set-up your table saw fence to be 4" from the blade and make numerous cuts as required. Let your offcuts drop on something beyond the table saw and then take them to your miter saw or radial arm saw, set-up a stop board 4" from the blade and make the transverse cuts. This being a Router Forum, you may have been expecting an answer that included using a router, but not this time - from me. *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like Bob and I gave you the same answer at the same time. *OPG3*


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

OPG3 said:


> Julie5141, I think another name for Masonite is MDF. I am in Georgia and those names tend to get used interchangably here. If this the case (and possibly even if not) you can just set-up your table saw fence to be 4" from the blade and make numerous cuts as required. Let your offcuts drop on something beyond the table saw and then take them to your miter saw or radial arm saw, set-up a stop board 4" from the blade and make the transverse cuts. This being a Router Forum, you may have been expecting an answer that included using a router, but not this time - from me. *OPG3*


Masonite & MDF are two different types of materials. Masonite is a little darker & has a glossier finish. Many do mix them up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OPG3 said:


> Julie5141, I think another name for Masonite is MDF. I am in Georgia and those names tend to get used interchangably here. If this the case (and possibly even if not) you can just set-up your table saw fence to be 4" from the blade and make numerous cuts as required. Let your offcuts drop on something beyond the table saw and then take them to your miter saw or radial arm saw, set-up a stop board 4" from the blade and make the transverse cuts. This being a Router Forum, you may have been expecting an answer that included using a router, but not this time - from me. *OPG3*


Hi Otis,

here in Oz. masonite is also what you guys call hardboard - not mdf.

My Dad built a cab for his 1927 Chev pickup out of masonite and it lasted years.


PS - sorry James, I did not see your post


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Another hijacking? 

Here's something I found intersting. It explains how masonite is made and, on page 6, makes a statement about MDF in relation to masonite (basically, it says they're the same - but different ). The copyright date for the attachment is 1999 but I think the information is still current.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

RJM60 said:


> Another hijacking?
> 
> Here's something I found intersting. It explains how masonite is made and, on page 6, makes a statement about MDF in relation to masonite (basically, it says they're the same - but different ). The copyright date for the attachment is 1999 but I think the information is still current.


What I read about the comparison was although similar they are different products, but many classify them as the same thing. Put the two together & you will see they are different products


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

jlord said:


> What I read about the comparison was although similar they are different products, but many classify them as the same thing. Put the two together & you will see they are different products


 
I completely agree. I was just providing an explanation for how some might call them the same thing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" masonite "
Just my 2 cents,,,,that junk is good way to wipe out a good router bit, full of junk, here's a little test you can do with care, turn off the lights in the shop and watch the sparks come off the saw blade ...almost as bad as laminate flooring.. 

========


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " masonite "
> Just my 2 cents,,,,that junk is good way to wipe out a good router bit, full of junk, here's a little test you can do with care, turn off the lights in the shop and watch the sparks come off the saw blade ...almost as bad as laminate flooring..
> ...


According to what I read, it's just wood fiber (possibly with some chemical additives) that's been pressed and impregnated with oil. Doesn't even have any added glue. It is hard stuff though it does have it's purpose.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " masonite "
> Just my 2 cents,,,,that junk is good way to wipe out a good router bit, full of junk, here's a little test you can do with care, turn off the lights in the shop and watch the sparks come off the saw blade ...almost as bad as laminate flooring..
> ...


MDF has it's share of metal particles in the mix also. I've seen sparks come off that stuff cutting on the table saw. That's another reason these products dull cutting edges so quick.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Julie5141 said:


> Hello, does have anyone have any suggestions on the best way to make a dedicated fixture board for cutting small pieces (4x4) of 1/4" masonite?


Are you asking for a hold down fixture to process precut 4x4 pieces or to cut 4x4 pieces from a large sheet using a CNC router?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was told that masonite is HDF as opposed to MDF. 

Julie, your profile doesn't list what tools you have available. In case you have a table saw, but don't have a cutoff saw, there is a safe and accurate method to use a table saw fence for repetitive and fairly accurate cutoff. You clamp a block of something at least 3/4 of an inch thick to the front end of your saw fence. Then measure the 4" from the blade to the block and use your miter gauge to push the masonite past the blade. As the 4" piece is cut off use your free hand to slide it over to the fence and past the blade.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I can honestly say that I am uncertain of whether I've been using Masonite or MDF, but I feel the cutting procedure is the same. At the Home Depot near my home (shop), the tags say MDF, but I have noticed that the 1/8" and 1/4" thickness are darker in color and have a slightly denser surface than the 1/2" and 3/4" thicknesses. Some while back, there was often a material available called "pressboard" - usually with unifomly spaced holes to be used as pegboard. That stuff was garbage, quite fiberous and full of spark-producing "fillers". The stuff I am used to using in recent years has no holes, is heavier in weight, and is quite good material for templates and other small projects. REGARDLESS of the material being utilized in the ORIGINAL INQUIRY, I stand by my suggestion of how to cut it - but personally recommend having the lights ON. *OPG3*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Julie5141 said:


> Hello, does have anyone have any suggestions on the best way to make a dedicated fixture board for cutting small pieces (4x4) of 1/4" masonite?



Hi Julie5141,

There have been several answers given to your query which all assume you have one piece of equipment or another.

We cannot help you any further unless you are able to let us know what tools you have to do the job. Even a jig saw and edge guide will work.

I notice in another you post, you refer to "our company" - is this a commercial operation with lots of goodies or a back shed part timer?


PS as you posted the question in the CNC section - are you going to cut with a CNC router


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I don't how you can mix them up,Masonite (tempered) is almost black and MDF is almost the color of pine...here's a quick test put some water on the MDF and it will soak up water like a sponge and do the same thing to some Masonite ,the water will just run off the masonite, many of the cheap cabinet makers use it because it's so stable and strong, many use it for sliding doors on cabinets,sides and backs..and some use 3/8" thick for the shelf  many put paper on it to make it look like real wood.. LOL

Some just use it for tops and bottoms on boxes , see below.

I buy the cheap cabinets at garage sales just for the masonite most the time it's a 5 or 10.oo dollar item or less...

Boxes
" I like things that you can put things in"
Andy Rooney
Good By my old friend, May you rest in peace 

=====


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

You don't need metal in the mix to produce sparks.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Bobj3: I, too; thought it originally to be Masonite - largely because of the dark color. It seems denser than MDF, but machines about the same. Often there are dark pieces & lighter colored pieces in the same stack. I would never argue my thoughts, but it is labeled MDF, and Home Depot near me has no other material "nomenclature", so I frankly do not care.
I feel confident if you were making some of the same things as me, you would find it a moot point. I don't use my templates in a wet environment, as electricity and water make for a bad mix.
Sparks - who gives a crap? I cut sheet metal regularly and work with many materials that occasionally contain irregularities, impurities, whatever you wish to call them. This causes need for new blades, new bits and/or sharpening. The best way to keep tools razor sharp is to never use them. Wow that's a good idea! No sparks, no cuts in the dark and no router templates underwater. Sure sparks may cause something flammable to ignite, but that has never become a problem in my shop.
Thanks though, for your insight; it keeps me smiling. *OPG3*


----------

